# Herbstbilder



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2015)

Es geht los, bunte Blätter, und alles was den Herbst ausmacht 
     
      
Futterergänzung für Insekten und Vögel 
    
Herbstfärbung der ansonsten weißen Hortensie " Limelight "


----------



## jolantha (25. Sep. 2015)

Was denn, bin ich die Einzige, wo es schon herbstet. 
Wo sind Eure Bilder ????????????


----------



## Muschelschubserin (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Anne, 

schöne Bilder hast du. 

Hier sind meine....


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2015)

Na ja langsam , aber es wird schon


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2015)

Und noch ein paar


----------



## Muschelschubserin (25. Sep. 2015)

...war eben im Garten und habe u. a. mal die Vogelfutterangebote aufgenommen....


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Jo!
Die Dame des Hauses ist auch schon auf den Herbst gekommen. Sie dekoriert ja so gerne!
    
Ansonsten ist hier im Berliner Raum der Herbst noch nicht im vollen "Gange".
Es fällt hier und da mal ein Blatt, etwas zu früh!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, Ron
das machen andere Damen auch gerne und es wird ja bald gruselig....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, Rene,
was für leckere Pfirsiche!   Ich möchte evtl. auch noch einen pflanzen. Was hast Du für eine Sorte?
Wollte gerne einen weißfleischigen, aromatischen Pfirsich. Kannst Du mir einen empfehlen oder die anderen hier im Forum?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
auch von mir noch was "herbstliches".
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2015)

Gibt es zwischen Damen und gruselig einen Zusammenhang?   ....... Frauen haben doch immer gleich mehrere Themen im Kopf !!!!!!

Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2015)

Hi. Ron
nö, nicht das ich wüßte, aber an Halloween kann man doch besonders schön mit Kürbissen dekorieren.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2015)

Die hab ich nur im Wasser!!!!
Tut mir leid!

Aber auf Arbeit richten wir noch ein großes Halloween Fest aus.

Ron!


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Sep. 2015)

Morgenstimmung, nebliger Wald, reife Weintrauben, Stille......

_Hier soll in einem Jahr eine schöne Teichlandschaft entstehen. Wer mich mit Ideen unterstützen will, hier der Link zu meinem Planungs-Fred: 

http://hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/thre...uftheber-grobfilter.44993/page-13#post-506050_

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Tanny (26. Sep. 2015)

Heute Morgen: 

Altweibersommer


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2015)

Für alle die das Loch in ihrem Teich suchen, ich habe es gefunden  
Also nicht wundern wenn morgens ein paar 100 oder mehr Liter Wasser im Teich fehlen


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2015)

Weit weit oben __ fliegen seit Sonnabend die Kraniche wieder verstärkt in Richtung Brandenburger Sammelgebiet. 
Kein Wunder bei Temperaturen in der Nacht von 3°C
Und WT von nur noch 12°C


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

Zwar gestern am Morgen schon aufgenommen, aber so sah es heute morgen auch aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2015)

moin zusammen,
ganz schön frisch ist es morgens schon,
die so typischen 'Herbst-Spinnweben' sind bereits überall zu sehen.... das WiKa wird am WE aufgebaut.
 

... auch eine schöne Jahreszeit!


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Okt. 2015)

Goldener Herbst...
(endlich kann man sich die Wünsche erfüllen, die man als Kind nie erfüllt bekommen hat )


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2015)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 154596 Anhang anzeigen 154598 Anhang anzeigen 154599
> Goldener Herbst...
> (endlich kann man sich die Wünsche erfüllen, die man als Kind nie erfüllt bekommen hat )


Mmm und deine Kinder müssen zu sehen, wie Papa rutscht


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Okt. 2015)

Ein Granatapfel am Mini. Vielleicht noch Feigen. Herbstblüten.
Heute war ein schöner Sonntag.


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2015)

Das war doch noch mal ein richtiges "goldenes" WE.
Am Sonnabend in der Früh, sah es hier recht gruselig aus! 
Eine halbe Stunde weiter ist dann die Sonne durch gebrochen und es sah viel versprechend aus. 
Kleine Gruppen (10-15 Tiere) Kraniche zogen in Richtung Westen. Wie Rene schon  schrieb der nächste große Rastplatz liegt bei Rathenow, westlich von BRB-Stadt.
Die __ Stare scheinen etwas unentschlossen zu sein, sie haben sich zwar gesammelt, __ fliegen aber von einen großen Baum zu dem nächsten und unterhalten sich mächtig lautstark dabei. Wie aufgeregte Kinder die sich auf etwas freuen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (4. Okt. 2015)

Apfelfest in Meckenheim.....
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (4. Okt. 2015)

Hab noch ein paar Bilder ,kann ja keine in den Wettbewerb stellen ,möchte sie aber euch nicht vorbehalten...

  
  
salve Patrick


----------



## jolantha (7. Okt. 2015)

Patrick, Dein " Dingensbumensgras " ( Begriffsfindungsstörung  ) ist ja einfach ne Wucht


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein paar herbstliche Impressionen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2015)

Goldkäferchen, 
das ist ja ein schöner Sommer-Herbst Durchgang


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Okt. 2015)

... und noch ein paar von unserem Herbstspaziergang...


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2015)

Die Gelb-rote Zeit gewinnt immer mehr  . Sommergrün ist viel schöner


----------



## jolantha (21. Okt. 2015)

Meine Baumstuken am Teich tragen __ Moos und Pilze als Herbstbekleidung 
        

und noch ein bißchen Herbst


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
ich glaube, so langsam geht's zu Ende mit den Herbstbildern, deshalb schnell noch ein paar Fotos von heute.....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (24. Okt. 2015)

Goldkäferchen, 
bei mir fängt der Wald mal grade an zu herbsten . 
Das dauert bestimmt noch 4 Wochen


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2015)

Hier ist der Herbst bei einigen Bäumen in voller Pracht sichtbar und andere machen noch keine 
Anstalten, sich zu verfärben: 

              
Dafür habe ich einige Pflanzen, wo ich mich frage, ob die den Kalender nicht gesehen haben
Sogar der __ Mohn blüht wieder


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, Tanny
schöne Bilder!. Besonders das Bild mit dem Hund ist ja allerliebst!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (25. Okt. 2015)

Kirstin,


Tanny schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich einige Pflanzen, wo ich mich frage, ob die den Kalender nicht gesehen haben


Das hab ich mich bei meiner Gladiole ja auch gefragt .


----------



## soli (25. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hab noch ein paar Bilder ,kann ja keine in den Wettbewerb stellen ,möchte sie aber euch nicht vorbehalten...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 154679
> salve Patrick


 
Das Gras ist der Hammer! Bei mir wächst auch so ein Ding, aber das sieht ganz furchtbar aus! Ich war schon am Überlegen das rauszureißen. Aber jetzt... was macht su damit das sooo aussieht???

Eure anderen Bilder sind allerdings auch super! Der frühe, sonnige Herbst in Deutschland ist doch was Schönes!


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2015)

Ohne  Worte


----------



## Patrick K (27. Okt. 2015)

soli schrieb:


> das sooo aussieht???



Reichlich Nähstoff haltige Erde und die Gute Vorderpfälzer Sonne, am besten den ganzenTag ohne Schatten

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Reichlich Nähstoff haltige Erde und die Gute Vorderpfälzer Sonne, am besten den ganzenTag ohne Schatten
> 
> salve Patrick


Mit viel Dünger von neben an B A S F


----------



## Patrick K (28. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> von neben an B A S F



mmmh je nach Windrichtung

nee ist aber garnicht so nötig ,ein Eimer Pferdemist tut es auch

salve Patrick


----------



## Petta (28. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> mmmh je nach Windrichtung
> 
> nee ist aber garnicht so nötig ,ein Eimer Pferdemist tut es auch
> 
> salve Patrick


Hallo Patrick,habe jetzt auch Pampasgrass gesetzt,aber mir deswegen ein Pferd anschaffen?


----------



## Tanny (29. Okt. 2015)

.....ooooch Peter, 
ich habe allerbesten Pferdemist:


frei von Wurmkuren und sonstigen Medikamenten, ohne Stroh und mit nahezu Null Getreidekörnern
aber dafür mit tonnenweise Würmern drin für Selbstabholer abzugeben.

Da musst Du Dir nur einen Anhänger ans Auto hängen ...... Schaufel gibt s hier 
....und nach getaner Arbeit auch 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bilderzaehler (30. Okt. 2015)

Hier im Südwesten ist der Goldene Oktober nicht vorhanden ... ich nenn das da draußen "knallbunte Tristesse". Hier zwei meiner vielen Japanischen Schlitzahörner in Herbstfärbung ... aufgenommen aus der Froschperspektive.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2015)

bei mir herrschen z.B in Garten nun braune Töne vor (die 13 __ Magnolien sehen nun farblich fast alle gleich aus), bzw. die ersten Bäume wie meine Davidia involucrata sind schon nackig

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Okt. 2015)

Irgendwo habe ich die Tage Bilder von "Japan __ Blutgras" gesehen.
Frank sagt dir das was ? Winerhärte ? Soll das ganze Jahr rot sein ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2015)

Hi Torsten,

winterhart ist Imperata cylindrica "Red Baron" schon, zumindest bei den "normalen" Wintertemperaturen. Allerdings ist es nie so rot wie es immer auf den Bildern bei Pötschke, Baldur und Co. zu sehen ist (die Fotos bei solchen Gartenversandhändlern kann man getroßt als Betrugsversuch werten) Die Blätter sind zu rund 2/3 grün und nur im Spitzenbereich/Blatträndern sind sie in voller Sonne mehr oder weniger blutrot gefärbt Und es ist nicht __ immergrün, sondern laubwerfend

Hier hab ich vor 2 Jahren auch schon mal einen Lexikaeintrag zu japanisches __ Blutgras verfaßt, allerdings ist der noch bei den Pflanzenbeträgen die noch nicht wieder eingespielt sind - die rund 200 Pflanzen - trockener Boden -  fehlen ja noch

MfG Frank


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Nov. 2015)

Herbst


----------



## jolantha (3. Nov. 2015)

Schöner " Ofen ", tolle Idee. 
Sag mal, ich vermisse da das Glas für Deinen Innenwärmer, oder haust Du das Zeug gleich aus der 
Flasche wech


----------



## Patrick K (3. Nov. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> ich vermisse da das Glas für Deinen Innenwärmer



Mhhhhh wen ich sowas trinke hab ich das Glas meistens in der Hand

salve Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Nov. 2015)

Danke Patrick
ja der Eimer ist in meiner Hand
Aber es ist nicht Gesund so viel zu trinken von dem Zeug  da hast recht Anne

Grus R.


----------



## Petta (5. Nov. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> oder haust Du das Zeug gleich aus der
> Flasche wech


Hallo Anne,
immer direkt aus der Flasche,und dann Daumenbreite


----------



## Petta (5. Nov. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> .....ooooch Peter,
> ich habe allerbesten Pferdemist:
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Kirstin,
danke für das Angebot,aber Verden ist sehr viel dichter dran und Pferde gibt es da ja auch genug


----------



## Michael H (6. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Meine Blumen im Garten drehen noch mal so richtig auf .......


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Nov. 2015)

Hallo, Michael, whow, was  für schöne Farben ! Bei uns gab's schon den 1. Nachtfrost und somit war alles hin. 
Aber, der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt!   
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## marcus18488 (6. Nov. 2015)

Eine Schilfart, ich glaube __ Rohrkolben der so frech war bei mit im Haus eine kleine Sauerei zu hinterlassen. Interessant zuzuschauen wenn der Kolben aufgeht.


----------



## Flusi (6. Nov. 2015)

wow, sehr schöne Bilder !!! 
LG Flusi


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2015)

Marcus, 
tolle Bilder ! 
Wer hat denn dann wieder saubergemacht ?? 
Deine Frau, oder Du ??


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Nov. 2015)

Der Herbst
eine super Zeit
raus mit der Laubsäge und los geht's.


----------



## Petta (7. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
der "neue" Garten ist fertig und ich will Euch davon einige Bilder zeigen.

Wir hatten vor einen Steingarten zu machen,der aber unser Budget total gesprengt hätte.
So haben wir uns entschieden,nach der Baumfällaktion im Nov.2014 so wenig wie möglich Blattwerk neu zu pflanzen.
Ausserdem haben wir uns für Unkrautflies und groben Rindenmulch entschieden.

Neu sind die __ Hortensien,der "Bonsai" Wacholder,weisses __ Pampasgras,Federgras und Carex "Bronze Reflection"

Ich versuche die Bilder nach der chronologischen Reichenfolge einzusetzen.                          Jetzt werden wir mal das nächste Frühjahr abwarten,denn dann werden wir noch das Ein oder Andere an Pflanzen finden.

Anhang anzeigen 155978


----------



## Teich4You (7. Nov. 2015)

Dann möchte ich mich den Herbstspaziergängern auch mal anschließen. Eine runde um den See und durch die Feldmark zurück.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Nov. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Peter, 
 da habt Ihr Euch aber ganz schön viel Arbeit gemacht 

Im Moment finde ich es sehr, sehr kahl - das wäre so eher nichts für meinen Geschmack. 
Insofern bin ich sehr gespannt, was Ihr an Pflanzen noch findet, damit aus der braunen Wüste 
ein grüner Dschungel wird 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2015)

Ich zeig Euch mal meine armen , verblühenden Engelstrompeten ,
damit kann man nun wirklich keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen vorlocken


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Nov. 2015)

Da muss ich wohl jetzt doch mal durch.

 Mein schöner Garten ?!?


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Nov. 2015)

Und noch Grüße


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Nov. 2015)




----------



## jolantha (12. Nov. 2015)

Zur Zeit sieht es ja wohl überall gleich trostlos aus. 
Das ist der Herbstblues.
Nur komisch, wenn die Sonne scheint ist  es einfach nur toll, 
alles leuchtet in den schönsten Farben , und die Stimmung steigt.
Dumm ist nur, wir haben hier schon seit Tagen keine Sonne mehr .


----------



## Tanny (12. Nov. 2015)

.... wer sagt, dass es überall gleich aussieht? 

...die habe ich gestern auf der Koppel entdeckt:

    

Die wollen einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass wir Mitte November haben und blühen immer noch wie verrückt: 

   

....und die habe ich dann mal als Vogelfutter stehen lassen: 

  



LG
Kirstin


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Nov. 2015)

Morgen
Ja das Foto ist von dieser Woche mit dem Rad durch das Feld
ist schon krass im November


----------



## pema (14. Nov. 2015)

Die einen blühen zu spät...die anderen zu früh - alles scheint durcheinander geraten zu sein.
Bei uns im Garten stehen Jasminum nudiflorum und Viburnum bodnantense in voller Blüte - eigentlich wären sie erst im Februar dran gewesen.

 

 

 

 
petra


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Nov. 2015)

Morgen
von Heute


----------



## jolantha (15. Nov. 2015)

Es ist ja Herbst, und deshalb kommen die auch hier rein 
          
Alled frisch und neu


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2015)

Herbst pur.
  

Da gucken die Katzen auch nur traurig aus dem Fenster.


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Nov. 2015)

gerad war ich im Garten am Filterteich  aber den hatte ich nicht eingeladen raus meinem  Pfüzchen


----------



## jolantha (18. Nov. 2015)

Reiner, der Kleine ist ja richtig schnuckelig, wo gibt es sowas ???


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Nov. 2015)

Morgen
keinen schimmer wo das her ist es war sehr Windig in der Nacht da vor und der Wind wird das wohl mit gebracht haben.
aber wennst bei Go--le das schreibst
Schwimmender Tierkopf Nilpferd ---------------kommt nee menge von dem Zeug und noch viel mehr


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Nov. 2015)




----------



## S.Reiner (23. Nov. 2015)

Morgen
Mann mann da kommst nach Hause und kein gram Schnee 
aber keine 60 KM da vor war es so schön am schneien 
wer hat denn noch die ersten Schnee Bilder


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Nov. 2015)

Aber kalt wie im Kühlschrank ist es schon mal hier in NRW


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2015)

Reiner S schrieb:


> wer hat denn noch die ersten Schnee Bilder


Schau mal https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/saison-zu-ende.45266/
Ab Beitrag 85 gehts glaube los


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Nov. 2015)

Hier noch ein Herbst Bild


----------



## Ls650tine (25. Nov. 2016)

Da keine Jahreszahl dran steht, mach ich hier mal weiter 
Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? Ein Pilz mit Pilz?
Heute beim Laub rechen entdeckt.
LG. Tine


----------



## jolantha (14. Okt. 2020)

Letzte Blüten im Herbst, Rundgang durch den Garten
                  
    auch ohne Blüten schön


----------



## Knarf1969 (19. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Der Herbst ist einfach wunderschön. Ich liebe die Farben und den Duft, das leckere Essen und das Wissen, dass jetzt eine ruhige und unaufgeregte Zeit kommt. Eine schöne leichte Melancholie und das Wissen, dass es in einigen Monaten wieder los geht! 
LG
Frank


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2020)

Dies tolle gelb ist mir jetzt noch aufgefallen
  Mein Gingko ,   Hostas


----------



## Anja W. (19. Okt. 2020)

Ich habe da auch noch ein Herbstbild

 

Der Eisenhutfängt bei mir erst Mitte Oktober an zu blühen.


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2020)

Anja, wie pflegst Du Deinen __ Eisenhut. Meiner wird immer weniger und spiddeliger. 
Meiner ist schon verblüht.


----------



## Anja W. (19. Okt. 2020)

Gar nicht... aber besonders wachsen tut er auch nicht. Er steht in einer Ecke vor einer Kirschlorbeerhecke und eines Ahorns, der immer größer wird. Ich glaube, es wird im da zu dunkel. Normalerweise bekommen meine Pflanzen im Frühjahr eine Schicht Kompost, den es hier auf der Deponie kostenlos gab. Diese Frühjahr war ja alles anders und die Abgabe von Kompost wurde eingestellt. Zu anderen Aktivitäten bin ich allerdings auch nicht gekommen... Nächstes Jahr wieder...


----------



## jolantha (19. Okt. 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wieder...


Gut, ich dann auch


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2020)

Bisschen was für die Nachfolgenden schaffen.
55 Roteichen in den Borkenkäfer-Wald pflanzen.


----------



## Marion412 (21. Okt. 2020)

Auch von mir ein paar Impressionen vom herbstlichen Garten. Noch wehrt sich die Natur , die letzten __ Libellen kommen noch zur Eiablage und die Insekten suchen hungrig die letzten Blüten.


----------



## Knarf1969 (25. Okt. 2020)

Es gibt Jobs im Herbst auf die ich verzichten könnte


----------



## Knarf1969 (25. Okt. 2020)

Meine Frau hat schöne Aufnahmen um den Teich rum gemacht


----------



## pipoharley (25. Okt. 2020)

Von gerade eben


----------



## Throphol (25. Okt. 2020)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt: Sonnenschirmständer und Deck-Chair bleiben erst  einmal noch stehen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Okt. 2020)

Hallo,
aus Oberhavel auch ein paar Herbstbilder. So langsam wird der Garten winterfest gemacht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Okt. 2020)

und noch ein paar....
Schönen Abend euch allen


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Okt. 2020)

Am Sonntag war ich nachmittags in den Weinbergen unterwegs.


----------



## samorai (5. Nov. 2020)

Der Kranich Zug hat hier im preußischen begonnen, gestern und vorgestern war viel getroete am Himmel zu hören. 
      

Und hier noch 3 Schwäne bei Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## PeBo (8. Nov. 2020)

Herbstspaziergang von heute Nachmittag:
                

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Nov. 2020)

Sehr schöne Bilder Peter


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2020)

mir liegt mal endlich wieder jemand zu Füßen
  
Mein Wald


----------



## PeBo (30. Nov. 2020)

Jetzt haben die Nachzügler unter den Zugvögeln wohl doch noch kalte Füße bekommen und sind gestern über das schönste aller Bundesländer gezogen.
Große Schwärme waren laut schreiend am Himmel zu erkennen:
 
Manchmal gab es aber auch eher ein scheinbares Durcheinander auf der Suche nach einer Thermikblase:
 
Also mal das große Teleobjektiv bemüht, um mir das ganze näher anzusehen:
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
Zwischenzeitlich mal ein Flugzeug fokussiert, aber da ist mir doch tatsächlich ein Schwarm in den Weg geflogen:
 
Und weiter geht es:
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
Puh, sind doch jetzt einige Fotos geworden. Ich hoffe ich langweile euch nicht damit.

Gruß aus Mittelhessen

Peter


----------



## Turbo (1. Dez. 2020)

Was macht Ihr auch Herbstfotos. Der Winter ist da.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------

